
The Myth of Developer Productivity - BerislavLopac
http://www.dev9.com/article/2015/1/the-myth-of-developer-productivity
======
alexandercrohde
I really like this article. To summarize it:

Author contends

\- Managers (etc) try to quantify engineers' productivity. Even though some
are 10x better, quantifying from the outside is an impossible quest.

\- Developers are treated like blue collar workers and that when viewed as
professionals (doctors, lawyers) it's more readily apparent why it's so hard
it is to assign a number to the quantity and quality their craft.

\- There are several ways to help developers be more productive such as
tracking and removing impediments. These methods are essentially Kanban.

